# Lampard rinnova con il Chelsea



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Il Chelsea ha deciso di mettere sul mercato Frank Lampard* già durante la sessione di *Gennaio*. Il Club inglese ha comunicato al centrocampista di trovarsi una nuova sistemazione perchè non rientra più nei progetti della società e dell'allenatore. Lampard c'è rimasto malissimo. Una fonte interna al club racconta:"*Frank è distrutto*. Quando gli hanno comunicato di cercarsi una nuova sistemazione non ci poteva credere. Lui voleva chiudere la carriera con il Chelsea, che gli deve tantissimo". Lampard lascerà Londra a Gennaio. A *costo zero*.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2012)

Andrà al psg o qualche squadra che puo permettersi il suo ingaggio


----------



## juventino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Quando l'ho letto vi confesso che non ci ho creduto subito. Fossi in lui andrei a svernare negli States, Australia ecc.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2012)

per i ritmi del campionato italiano è buonissimo, lo prenderei il problema è l'ingaggio


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Dicembre 2012)

non possono interessarci a giocatori come lampard e drogba!!!se vogliamo guardare al futuro non si può essere interessati a questi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2012)

Se non arriva Strootman o un centrocampista decente, per sei mesi, lo farei


----------



## The Ripper (27 Dicembre 2012)

da prendere al volo. affare in stile van bommel. senza pensarci su due volte.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2012)

io sono per una squadra giovane... ma un trio carvalho, lampard e drogba sarebbe utilissimo.
sono quasi a zero tutti e 3.
dipende dal contratto che vogliono.
io farei 18 mesi a tutti e 3... ma l'ingaggio non puo essere quello che hanno ora.

cosi non spendi 1 € e i pochi soldi che vogliamo spendere li possiamo spendere su 1 o 2 giovane interessante.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Al Chelsea si sono bevuti il cervello. Questo a 34 anni è ancora il loro miglior centrocampista.


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Abramovich è veramente malato. Prima Di Matteo, ora Lampard addirittura cacciato. Pazzesco.
Operazione alla Van Bommel [a costi accessibili] la farei al volo.
Questo fa la differenza.


----------



## Harvey (27 Dicembre 2012)

E' in palese calo da un bel po' ma collocato nella serie A attuale darebbe le piste a tanta gente...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Dicembre 2012)

Al Chelsea non stanno bene 
Peccato per l'ingaggio altrimenti sarebbe da prendere subitissimo


----------



## prebozzio (27 Dicembre 2012)

E' triste leggere cose del genere, Lampard non merita di essere trattato così. Per questi mesi potrebbe esserci utile, ma è un modo per rinviare la soluzione ai problemi, non per risolverli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque Abramovich non sa proprio fare il suo lavoro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2012)

Lampard è da prendere subito come abbiamo fatto con Van Bommel
è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti del nuovo secolo


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Io lo prenderei. ******* l'ingaggio, dà le piste a tutti i nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Carvalho, Lampard e Drogba: chiamasi evergreen


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tra Kakà e Lampard prenderei comunque il primo. Certo soldi non ce ne stanno, se vogliamo qualificarci alla coppa campioni ci conviene comprare tutte gente cosi e fare una sorta di:

Milan All Stars Team 

_Amelia

Abate Mexes Carvalho De Sciglio

Montolivo Kakà Lampard Muntari

Drogba El Shaarawy_

Con questa formazione arriviamo secondi o terzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bah,Montolivo e Muntari non mi convincono esterni di centrocampo.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbè la formazione l'ho messa giu cosi, ma...

Montolivo Muntari Lampard
Kakà
Drogba El Shaarawy

è come la intendevo!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra Kakà e Lampard prenderei comunque il primo. Certo soldi non ce ne stanno, se vogliamo qualificarci alla coppa campioni ci conviene comprare tutte gente cosi e fare una sorta di:
> 
> Milan All Stars Team
> 
> ...



Mado sarebbe oro colato nella serie A di oggi..

lampard, drogba e carvalho li prendi a 0
kaka non lo so.

Unico problema è che dovresti spendere 20-25-30 mil di ingaggio cioe in italia quasi 60 mil


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè la formazione l'ho messa giu cosi, ma...
> 
> Montolivo Muntari Lampard
> Kakà
> ...


Arriviamo secondi per diritto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2012)

magari una formazione del genere...esce fuori pure un bel gioco


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Dicembre 2012)

Anche se ha 34 anni, io lo prenderei: parliamo pur sempre di uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo negli ultimi anni. Un'operazione in stile Van Bommel ci sta tutta secondo me. L'ingaggio però è un problema insormontabile, perciò potrebbe andare da qualsiasi parte tranne che in Italia.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Gennaio 2013)

Scelta dolorosa ma comprensibile.....ha 34 anni ed è in fase calante,all'estero non guardano in faccia a nessuno e se sei vecchio levi le tende,solo qui giochi fino a 40 anni anche se non ti reggi in piedi (Maldini,Zanetti)


----------



## iceman. (1 Gennaio 2013)

Non fosse scoppiato calciopoli secondo me sarebbe andato alla juve.


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, dopo i contatti con la Lazio, sul giocatore ci sarebbe anche* l'Inter*. Ma Lampard non vorrebbe lasciare l'Inghilterra. Le possibilità di restare al Chelsea sono poche, quindi prenderebbe in considerazione altre offerte provenienti dalla Premier


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

se continua cosi alla fine il chelsea lo tiene e gli rinnova il contratto.


----------



## Emanuele (1 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me rimarrà in Inghilterra, magari potrebbe tornare al West Ham


----------



## Milangirl (2 Gennaio 2013)

Se lui vuole rimanere in Premier, considererà le offerte delle squadre italiane proprio se sarà con l'acqua alla gola 
Comunque sia anche io lo piglierei, è vero che si vuole puntare sui giovani, ma se a una squadra giovani aggiungiamo anche qualche vecchietto, alla fine ne viene una cosa buona a mio parere...anche un po' di esperienza non fa mai male


----------



## The Ripper (2 Gennaio 2013)

per me è un campione. lo prenderei senza pensarci su


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Maggio 2013)

*UFFICIALE: Lampard ha rinnovato fino al giugno 2014.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

15 goal nell'ultima premier, più degli ultimi due anni e ha 35 anni. Lampard comunque sarebbe il miglior centrocampista della serie A anche a 36 anni, forse soltanto Vidal meglio di lui.


----------



## runner (16 Maggio 2013)

che giocatore immenso Lampard!!

ieri sera poi hanno vinto un' Europa League dopo la Champions dell' ano scorso.....ho goduto troppo!!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2013)

La traversa presa è stata un gesto tecnico da fuoriclasse.

Io l'avrei preso a occhi chiusi, forse si sarebbe anche ridotto l'ingaggio se ci si muoveva prima...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Maggio 2013)

normale che abbia rinnovato,sta per tornare il suo amico mourinho a stamford bridge


----------

